# Which Truck would you choose if all the prices were close?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd like to get a different truck before next winter and make my current truck either a backup truck or let my dad or someone run it as a 2nd truck.

The new truck would be my Daily Driver, along with plowing, towing, yadda yadda yadda.

Here's the part that I'm not sure about.
I've been kinda looking at trucks in the $27-30k range. 

What I've found is that I can get the trucks below for about the same price.

-05-07 GM Duramax with 40-70k on it. Nicely featured but not fully loaded. Probably CC/SB or EC/LB. 
-07.5-08 Dodge 6.7 Cummins, 40-70k on it. Nicely featured but not loaded. CC/SB, MC/SB, or CC/LB for body configuration.
-07 (nnbs)-Current GM 6.0 Gas Hd. under 40k miles. All the way from nearly fully loaded to more basic interior. Any body configuration I want. With Reg Cab trucks being cheaper. But I would prefer more interior room.

Or I could get an older gas GM hd from 03-06 for considerable savings. The 6.0 trucks aren't to bad, the 8.1 trucks are more money but still much cheaper then diesel.

I'm not a big fan of dodge, buying a gas dodge is not gunna happen. I've grown up a Chevy fan, most everyone in my family has at least 1 GM Vehicle.

I average 12-20k a year ( I know, big variation), probably will put a 8.6ft+ V plow or Power Plow on it. Maybe some sort of a V box or Ebling Style rear blade depending if I keep subbing for another person or go off on my own. And I tow everything from my 400lb atv on a 600lb trailer to things that probably are to heavy to be pulled with a pickup at times. The most it would see for long distances is probably 13-14k and that would be rare. 

I've wanted a diesel for as long as I can remember, but its kinda hard to justify a diesel when you can buy a nearly new truck for the same price as a 4yr old diesel with 4x the miles on it. Along with increased maintenance costs and the potential for costly repairs if proper maintenance isn't done or it is abused. 
The only thing I don't like about Gas is when I decide to check my mpg and see single digits while towing alot, plowing, or lots of idle time. But even low to mid teens on the hwy driving 65 isn't fun. (23mpg hwy in my friends 6.7 Cummins is nice)

So those that own the 3 types of trucks above or those who are familiar with them, what would you choose or suggest to me?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I would get the Gm with the dmax and ally combo.. And if it came down to it, personally i would buy a gasser Gm before a Dodge anything.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

show-n-go;934920 said:


> I would get the Gm with the dmax and ally combo.. And if it came down to it, personally i would buy a gasser Gm before a Dodge anything.


I've never really been a Dodge fan. I'm a Cummins fan though. However my boss and a friend of mine both have the new 6.7 Cummins Dodges and they seem to be quite nice trucks. A huge difference from the 95 12v 1ton at the farm. I still feel GM has the better truck but Dodge is catching up.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i heard a rummor that toyota is going to be offering a 3/4ton with a cummins diesel, i bet that is going to be a sweet truck, otherwise duramax all the way


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Buy whatever suits your fancy Mark. Don't listen to what a bunch of guys on the internet tell you to buy. Do your research (I know you have been), and make an educated decision based on only the conditions and criteria that you can really know. 

I like my Dodge, others don't. Some people like GM's and others Ford's. Something else very important to factor in is the associated maintenance costs on top of the monthly payment. I've heard from multiple people that have done the math, you'd need to make over $80k/year to own and pay to maintain a newer Diesel pick-up. While I don't think that's really true, I will say that they are MUCH more expensive to maintain than a light duty or even Gasoline pick-up.


Opinions are like ********, everyone has them and they all stink.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

buckwheat_la;934927 said:


> i heard a rummor that toyota is going to be offering a 3/4ton with a cummins diesel, i bet that is going to be a sweet truck, otherwise duramax all the way


I'm not going to believe that one until I see it. I'd believe a 3/4ton Toyota with a Hino diesel or whatever their "home" brand is.



JohnnyU;934932 said:


> Buy whatever suits your fancy Mark. Don't listen to what a bunch of guys on the internet tell you to buy. Do your research (I know you have been), and make an educated decision based on only the conditions and criteria that you can really know.
> 
> I like my Dodge, others don't. Some people like GM's and others Ford's. Something else very important to factor in is the associated maintenance costs on top of the monthly payment. I've heard from multiple people that have done the math, you'd need to make over $80k/year to own and pay to maintain a newer Diesel pick-up. While I don't think that's really true, I will say that they are MUCH more expensive to maintain than a light duty or even Gasoline pick-up.
> 
> Opinions are like ********, everyone has them and they all stink.


The only things I've noticed about my friends dodge that I don't like are the seats are quite uncomfortable and hard. It has random squeeks and rattles that I don't think a new truck should have. And that my neck always hurts after I get out when he feels the need to show me what a Smarty on 170hp will make the truck do with a boosted launch.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Mark13;934925 said:


> I've never really been a Dodge fan. I'm a Cummins fan though. However my boss and a friend of mine both have the new 6.7 Cummins Dodges and they seem to be quite nice trucks. A huge difference from the 95 12v 1ton at the farm. I still feel GM has the better truck but Dodge is catching up.


I like the Cummins to but i can't stand the interior of the Dodges. I love the exterior look and the engine but i can't get over the cheap plastic look, plus the Chevy will give you a better ride and a really nice interior, but it all depends what your primary purpose is going to be with it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

show-n-go;934937 said:


> it all depends what your primary purpose is going to be with it.


Over working it probably like I'm good at with my 1/2ton.


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd say go for the Chevy with the 6.0 gasser. Unless you're towing all the time, diesel's really aren't worth it. If there's a 10k# trailer behind the truck 4-5 days a week the diesel will be worth it's weight in gold (and they're heavy as hell). But gassers tend to be much friendlier daily drivers. Don't expect to see anything better then 13 MPG out of that 6.0, but it'll surprise you when you need to move a big trailer. Mine has yet to disappoint me or leave me stranded.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

For my daily driver/work truck I've gone from a 99' Chevy to an 03' Dodge to an 08' Ford. Every time I shopped for a new truck I drove all three brands in a variety of fit and finishes. If I were looking for a new truck now I'd drive all three brands until I fell in love with a truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd go for a 6.0 gas in an 03-07 body style they are all over the place. If you want a niceley equipped one go for a GMC.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

fms hit on spot on. Drive all three. I've been a GM guy all my life and I hate to say it, but the Fords and Dodges are catching up. I've had 2 6.0 gassers and they were flawless as well as my LBZ Dmax. But if I needed a new truck today, I would drive all three and really give thought about the new diesels with all the emissions crap. Maintenance aside, it's getting harder and harder to justify an 8-9k diesel option when the mileage is crap and the per gallon prices are higher.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like no one's a Ford fan here, but I picked up my 02 Powerstroke Crew, Fully loaded, with 60k on it, in the low 20k range. Had to go to Texas to get it, but the undercarriage looked brand new. I undercoated it hung the Plow on it and went to work. I drive it daily too and love it.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 3 Duramax diesels, 2 in pickups and one in a 1 ton rack. My daily drive is an '08 GMC 3500HD single rear wheel duramax, and I am getting 15 MPG consistently. The ride is a little rough, but the truck is incredible when you need the torque or performance of the diesel. They are fast, powerful, and reliable.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I love my Duramax, its an all around awesome truck, it rides awesome, has more than enough power to do almost anything, and is a nice truck, I am a Cummins lover too but not so much a Dodge guy. You could into an 06-07 LBZ Duramax for mid 20's easily, I think you will love it. Along with the mileage you will get.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd go for the D-Max. I have driven an 05 2500HD with the 6.0 and I have driven an 05 3500HD with the D-Max, and hands down the Diesel wins


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been a chevy guy all of my life. As it turns out I bought a dodge at the end of 07, (went with dodge cuz i get the best price and a kick butt warranty.) after running it this year for the first time with a plow and pushing 20" of wet heavy snow I dont think you will see any thing else in my fleet from now on. I was working a shared lot, the fella doing the other side of the lot had a 08 chevy Dmax. Nice truck but he was having problems pushing. the dodge walked all over it. He was so impressed he stoped to watch me. 

All in all its a matter of personal pref. With the economy down you should be able to get a hellofa deal on what ever you buy. Good luck


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

The Dodge is a heavier truck, if you use the right amount of ballast the Dmax pushes just as much if not more snow than a 2500 Cummins. The GM truck is an all around good truck, evem in the off season you will enjoy driving it. The Cummins is a great motor and the Dodge is ok, probably a good plow truck, but when your in the seat for 20+ hrs I'd rather have my butt in the Chevy!!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

GM. great trucks!


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am partial to the NBS Chevrolet but maybe that is because I bought a a new one.
There are a few things i dont care for in the truck tho. The drivers seat back only folds forward slightly ( Have to slide the entire seat forward to get something behind the seat). I dont care for the cheap plastic on the dash etc. The spots by the radio for storage are odd shaped and too small. You had to order a rear defrost to get heated mirrors which i opted not to spend an extra 700 bucks for that because the defrost is very rarely needed. Now I wish I had the heated mirrors like my 07 Classic. The truck seems to have fast idle and you have to hold the brakes a decent amount when stopped and in gear. Kind of odd and I might have to bring it in for that. The 6 speed tranny took getting used to but now it is not an issue. The brakes are alot better tham the classic series. Mileage is still crappy even with 3:73 gears so the truck gets limited use when not on work duty.Power is very good and overall not a bad ride. Forgot to add that it is a 6.0 gasser.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark I don't think I have to tell you which truck I would prefer however I do have to offer some advice. The 07.5 - 08 6.7 Cummins have given LOTS of guys MAJOR headaches and LOTS of downtime due to the emissions equipment. The solution seems to be to replace the system with a turbo back exhaust and a programmer to clear the codes. If I were you I would go for a nice low mileage 04.5 to 05 Dodge Cummins. It has better seats and a better interior than the 06+ trucks that everyone is always complaining about. I have been towing and plowing with my truck for three years and all I have had to do is replace some u-joints. Yes I have a built trans but I don't fault the Dodge torque converter for failing because of the power I added.

Yes the Duramax Allison combo is good, but you will probably be the next guy posting a "why does my plow frame scrape on the ground all the time" thread if you get one of those. Cranking up the t-bars is like bringing a knife to a gun fight.

Ford. Well.... I test drove a couple of their diesels and was not impressed by them, or the interior. Good strong front end but there is a reason they have had to switch their diesel every couple years recently. As you may know their diesels are so bad that Ford and International/Navistar had been suing eachother over it for many years. If you go with the 6.4 I guess you have to decide if you want to take the cab off the truck if you need to work on the engine. Hopefully they can get it right in house with their 6.7 (copy Cummins much?). 

Whatever you decide, get the diesel, otherwise from what I have learned about you on this site, you will be kicking yourself. Don't believe what everyone says about higher maintnance costs. If you get a GOOD diesel, you will have very reasonable maintnance expenses.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;935918 said:


> Mark I don't think I have to tell you which truck I would prefer however I do have to offer some advice. The 07.5 - 08 6.7 Cummins have given LOTS of guys MAJOR headaches and LOTS of downtime due to the emissions equipment. The solution seems to be to replace the system with a turbo back exhaust and a programmer to clear the codes. If I were you I would go for a nice low mileage 04.5 to 05 Dodge Cummins. It has better seats and a better interior than the 06+ trucks that everyone is always complaining about. I have been towing and plowing with my truck for three years and all I have had to do is replace some u-joints. Yes I have a built trans but I don't fault the Dodge torque converter for failing because of the power I added.
> 
> Yes the Duramax Allison combo is good, but you will probably be the next guy posting a "why does my plow frame scrape on the ground all the time" thread if you get one of those. Cranking up the t-bars is like bringing a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> ...


If I got a 6.7 the emissions junk would come off it. Would be replaced by a 4" turbo back and a Smarty Tuner, EGR delete, and guages. I like the late 5.9 CR cummins, I'm just worried about the 48RE. I'd be quite unhappy to buy a truck, maybe do a couple small mods, plow a season with it and then start having trans troubles. I don't abuse things and the trans would get a large cooler and a temp guage so maybe that would help things. That's my main concern with the 04.5-07 5.9 Automatic trucks is having to buy a 48RE when the truck hasn't been under my ownership to long. And finding a 5.9 with a built 48re that hasn't been run hard is probably impossible. I do remember the seats in a friends 05 cummins being much more comfortable then another friends 08 cummins like you said.

As far as the ford goes, I'd really like to drive a 6.4, especially one with good tuning and the emissions junk gone. But the whole lifting the cab off to work on anything major worry's me. I do have access to a 2 post lift right now, however in 5yrs I might not have access to it. I think the only ford I'd take right now is a 7.3 but I'd like a little newer and a little more power.

And I'm not to worried about the IFS under the GM trucks, If I have a problem with the way the truck holds the plow there is products available to fix that. The truck would probably get a Cognito leveling kit anyway so that would give me an extra 2-3" up front in height.

It's pretty much down to a 06-07 LBZ Dmax or a Late 5.9 or early 6.7 Cummins. I only threw the possibility of a 08+ Gas GM HD in there just to see what some guys would say. I'm sure it would suit me just fine, but I've wanted a diesel for as long as I can remember and don't think I would totally be happy with the truck.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

However small of a problem it might be I do not care for the slow reverse speed of diesel setup. At least that was the way a new Chevy diesel was when when i test drove one.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Italiano67;935943 said:


> However small of a problem it might be I do not care for the slow reverse speed of diesel setup. At least that was the way a new Chevy diesel was when when i test drove one.


Ya, the way the Allison is designed I think about 15mph is max reverse speed. I think the ZF6 equipt dmax's have trouble hitting anything over 10mph in reverse. The 68RFE behind my friends 6.7 Cummins also doesn't allow for a very reverse speed either. However his 02 7.3 was able to do 20-25mph pretty easily.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll be the first to say get the 8.1. No question about it. None of the diesel headaches, plenty of power, quiet. Allison transmission. Couple hundred of bucks for a custom tune, and you are ready to go. The extra money you spend on a diesel, then the mods, then the maintenance, you can put ALOT of gas in the tank.

And to some degree, it's your last chance for a big block.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark when I bought the truck with 30,000 miles on it I had a $400 aftermarket valvebody installed. As you are likely aware, this is sort of the brain of the transmission. A good aftermarket VB increases line pressure which greatly improves the transmissions "holding power". I added an Edge Juice with Attitude (100 hp) and ran it hard for a couple years. Towing, plowing, some off-roading, many many full throttle runs just for smiles.... I was not easy on it. Then around 80,000 miles I loaded in Crazy Larry and plugged in an MP-8. (approx 200 hp). The trans handled it for about 3 months before the TC started slipping on the highway at "very high" speeds on the highway, under full throttle. I had my trans built by one of the most respected Dodge transmission builder in the country. He showed me everything he was removing and explained everything he was replacing and how it was better than stock and all that jazz. Point is, he told me the only part that had failed in the entire trans was the torque converter. It's just my opinion, but I think that is more than reasonable performance from a mostly stock transmission. The legends of terrible Dodge transmissions are just that.... legends. Yes, they used to be bad. Not anymore. 

I do hear what you are saying about not knowing how hard the guy before you beat on it though....

Oh, and my truck goes plenty fast in reverse.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mark, you forgot to list Ford buddy. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;935976 said:


> Mark, you forgot to list Ford buddy. :laughing::laughing:


No he didn't. He remembered not too......


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

Italiano67;935863 said:


> I am partial to the NBS Chevrolet but maybe that is because I bought a a new one.
> There are a few things i dont care for in the truck tho. The drivers seat back only folds forward slightly ( Have to slide the entire seat forward to get something behind the seat). I dont care for the cheap plastic on the dash etc. The spots by the radio for storage are odd shaped and too small. You had to order a rear defrost to get heated mirrors which i opted not to spend an extra 700 bucks for that because the defrost is very rarely needed. Now I wish I had the heated mirrors like my 07 Classic. The truck seems to have fast idle and you have to hold the brakes a decent amount when stopped and in gear. Kind of odd and I might have to bring it in for that. The 6 speed tranny took getting used to but now it is not an issue. The brakes are alot better tham the classic series. *Mileage is still crappy even with 3:73 gears* so the truck gets limited use when not on work duty.Power is very good and overall not a bad ride. Forgot to add that it is a 6.0 gasser.


What do you expect from something with the power to move a house and the aerodynamics of a piano?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well it would be nice to maybe just maybe as the years go by to have an increase in MPG's. Trucks 20 years ago got better mileage than these.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dodge's gasser's are great and have more power than the 99-07 (classic) GM's plus the 545RFE tranny is a great tranny. 

With that said, I'm personally going with a 03-07 GM 2500 because they ride well, have good power for a gasser, and they have tons of aftermarket.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Trucks 20 years ago didn't weigh as much or have nearly as much Horsepower!


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Whatever. I stand corrected.


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

Italiano67;936099 said:


> Well it would be nice to maybe just maybe as the years go by to have an increase in MPG's. Trucks 20 years ago got better mileage than these.


The same size engine also made less power.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Italiano67;936099 said:


> Well it would be nice to maybe just maybe as the years go by to have an increase in MPG's. Trucks 20 years ago got better mileage than these.


Good points guys bring up about more horsepower and more weight. Don't forget, the EPA and all of the emissions controls added to vehicles hurt fuel comsumption as well.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;935979 said:


> No he didn't. He remembered not too......


Touche....


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I own an 05 gmc 2500 hd with a 6.0 and 07 dodge 3500 cc with a hemi . I will never buy a gm truck for plowing snow again... The frame on the gm's are very thin up front were the plow frame is bolted up to and have heard of a lot of frame cracks by the drivers side upper a arm.Other then my frame cracking were my plow mount is , It's been a good truck. The dodge has been hand down a better truck and way better than my 01 dodge . Dodge has come along way from the bad yrs of 90's. Some say the hemi is a pig on gas but it is no worse than my gm.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i like my 05 6.0 and my 09 nnbs both have many good and bad. i am a chevy gmc guy now and like gas now over diesel


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I use the manual shift feature on my allison, in tow/haul mode when plowing. Reverse seems to be a bit faster in this setting. How fast do you really need to go in reverse?


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I have had Power Stokes, Duramax, and now a Dodge Cummings. They all have good and bad. The only thing I would say is that the Allison tranny being bullet proof is very slow in reverse. Wiht that being said I put 3 trannys in an 02 ford none in the 04 gmc and my 06 dodge has 55000 and is still good.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mark,
Im also looking for a new CC or EC GMC/Chevy (ford and dodge are not options for me) truck so I have room for child #2, no way a family of 4 is going in my regular cab pick up.

I wanted a diesel when I got my 2002 (in 2004) 2500HD, but the 6.0 was $8K less. I don't know about you but I am forced to balance what I want which is a durmax/8.1 with whats the lowest cost of ownership that meets my needs for my business and family which is a 6.0 or even a older 6.5 deisel (beacuse a truck of that vintage can be had for so little). For me the numbers on fuel savings with the duramax just don't add up, Its about $1,200 less in fuel per year, but with higher maint costs and higher initial cost, im not sure I would ever break even and paying extra for performace I don't need (but want) is a bad business decision.

After over 5 years and 150K miles, I can honestly say my 6.0 has never let me down. I have towed over 10K with out issue, I am sure a deisel/alison would have towed easier but I was still able to accelerate on a 7-10% grade with 8,000lbs or form panels plus the trailer. I have a 8'6" V plow thats pushed hundreds of hours of snow with no ill effect on the truck except burning out alternators(which dual batteries has solved) . I have replaced no engine or transmission parts, except regular things like spark plugs and filters, with the exception of wheel barrings and brakes my front end in also all orginal from 2002.

This report on pickuptrucks.com gives some good information about the abilites of the gas compared to the diesel http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/2007/shootout/hdshootout1.html also notice how well the GM 6.0 compares(and beats) to fords V10 and thier comments about what the results would have been if the 8.1 was still available..

With all the rambling above about how a 6.0 gas makes the most sense(for me) its going to be really hard to not look at a dmax when the spring comes


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

It seems each manufacturer has something to offer and some years (and configurations) are better than others. I'm shopping for 2 more trucks (2004 or newer) to add to my fleet, Ignoring crappy interiors, what do you think is the best plow truck(s) to own (reliability and bang for the buck)?

To generalize, as best as I can, from what I've read in this thread (please correct as you see fit):

Fords are decent, but avoid the older diesel engine, and expect to replace a few trannys.

Dodge is solid, but very few people used them and a lot of you don't like them, but Dodge owners are reporting good results. Cummings engine a +++

GMC/Chevy the overall favorite, but weak up front. Gas and Diesel are both strong and the Allison tranny is the best (a must have).

Diesel vs gas? A toss up - considering price, maintenance and other factors.


Anyone want to list which year(s) truck is the best and why (a few of you already did - thanks)?

I've looking at a few trucks (2004 to 2006), how does the Dodge's hemi stack up against Chevy's Gas engine?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

if your on a budget id go with a 05-07 chevy 6.0 gasser seams to be a reliable truck and pricing is reasonable. diesels can get pricey if something breaks, price out some new injectors for a d-max or common rail cummins- not cheap.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

plenty of as* in my chevy 6.0 never owned a dodge but how much more could you need. My engine will pull more than i need and I love big toys. I wont name them because these guys have some real big toys and will start saying u cant pull blah blah blah. Had a buddy whose concrete company ran dodges and he replaced trannies alot but it has been a few years and I am sure alot has changed I have run alot of fords and chevys and they all were as good as you maintain them. Shortcomings are spelled out by everyone else. I now have mostly chevys so i guess i favor them now but not because I hate my turbo diesel ford, it ran til 330,000 and I traded it for a decent amount.


----------



## emerson (Dec 29, 2009)

I have an '04 Duramax and love it. That being said, the diesel's efficiency and power is only a real benefit when towing heavy. A 6 liter gm gasser would have plenty of power at plowing speeds, save a lot of weight on the front end, and be way cheaper for a second truck.


----------



## ma71t (Nov 19, 2005)

Anybody have any experience with first gen body style cummins powered dodges....... literally trying to decide between 93 dodge and 02 dmax both standard cab 3/4 tons figuring i could be into the dodge and make it mint and as poweful as the dmax and still be about 3k under what the dmax would be plus I tend to think that even though the dodge is 9 years older it will as a whole outlast the gm, 1st gens are just beasts. truck will be used for work, stonemason type stuff, plowing hauling and towing. 

-Adam


----------



## branr1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I own two Dodge Cummins on is a 1998 3/4 ton and the other is a 2006 1Ton Mega Cab. I've never owned a Duramax. I have friends that have them and love them but I'm very partial to the Dodge Trucks. They are a heavy duty well built rig. Of course there is the Cummins motor which is the best diesel motor ever put in a light truck. The drive-trains are stout. The Tranny (47RE) in the older Dodge's is a little weak behind the Cummins but it can be built. The newer (48RE) tranny is a big improvement. The even newer tranny behind the 6.7 is supposed to be great also. I personally would never plow with a GM IFS front end. A solid Axle under the front end should be mandatory for a heavy duty plow rig.


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

A black GMC 5500 crew cab 4x4 Duramax Auto SRW
4 captains chairs
conventional P/U style box,
Tires,... something in a 46"-48"

Just gettin started here but I think you see the vision.wesport

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not sure why you threw the Dodge in there, as there is nothing surer than that you will be buying a GM truck the next time you buy one................ And it wont matter what the mileage is, or that it cost more, has a weaker frame, has more or less room, or anything else you are a "Chevy" truck guy .
It is stickin out like dogs balls................


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

buckwheat_la;934927 said:


> i heard a rummor that toyota is going to be offering a 3/4ton with a cummins diesel, i bet that is going to be a sweet truck, otherwise duramax all the way


I wouldn't be the least bit suprised to see toyota pull the plug on the diesel, or at least hold off until their BIG PROBLEMS are resolved.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems like an Isuzu diesel would be a more likely match for Toyota, but I'm sure GM won't let that happen. Ever wonder why GM doesn't market the Duramax as an Isuzu engine?

And I can't imagine Chrysler's deal with Cummins would allow them to install their engine in any other light duty pickup.

Why wouldn't Toyota just build their own diesel?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;994743 said:


> Why wouldn't Toyota just build their own diesel?


Because they can't seem to get brakes and accelerators right yet.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't do it....

Any update on what you chose? Test drive all 3 and keep an open mind. The new 2010 Ram HD's are supposed to ride real nice and the interiors are good looking if that is a concern. Seems like all HD Gas trucks get about 12mpg's regardless of the make so are you going to choose diesel?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

plowguy43;994775 said:


> Don't do it....
> 
> Any update on what you chose? Test drive all 3 and keep an open mind. The new 2010 Ram HD's are supposed to ride real nice and the interiors are good looking if that is a concern. Seems like all HD Gas trucks get about 12mpg's regardless of the make so are you going to choose diesel?


I'm still in the market. I don't have any trucks picked out but it's between an LBZ Dmax with the 6spd allison, not sure on what body configuration and a 05-07 5.9 Cummins with a G56 manual in the cc/lb body setup. Hoping to find a Srw 3500 for either. My Chevy has treated me super well for what I've put it thru so I'm planning on sticking to a GM but if I found a cummins at the right price I'd get one.

Edit, I've test drove an LBZ dmax with LLY tuning (early 06), a 5.9 cummins with the 48RE auto, a 5.9 with the G56, a 6.7 with the 68RFE auto, and a 6.4 PSD with their 5R110 Auto. I've also driven an 07 classic dmax in the past.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

The Chevy is definitely the nicest truck as far as comfort and the duramax's run great. I would worry about the tie rods bending though. The allison holds up well until you put a programmer on it and then they dont last much longer than a Dodge tranny. If you could find one in your price range I'd drive a 6.4 Ford and see how you like it. I've got a few friends who have had good luck with them. If you want a truck you can work to death and drive until the body falls off around you I'd go with a 04.5-06 Dodge with a Cummins. Don't crank up the rail pressure too high and crack an injector and the Cummins will last forever.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LawnmastersMike;994901 said:


> The Chevy is definitely the nicest truck as far as comfort and the duramax's run great. I would worry about the tie rods bending though. The allison holds up well until you put a programmer on it and then they dont last much longer than a Dodge tranny. If you could find one in your price range I'd drive a 6.4 Ford and see how you like it. I've got a few friends who have had good luck with them. If you want a truck you can work to death and drive until the body falls off around you I'd go with a 04.5-06 Dodge with a Cummins. Don't crank up the rail pressure too high and crack an injector and the Cummins will last forever.


If I got a Chevy it would get tie rod sleeves, and braces on a couple of the steering parts up front. It would get a tuner but I don't run things to hard so the trans should survive halfway well. And when the trans goes, Suncoast Stage IV 

I like the cummins motor and the 06-07 trucks with the newer style interior are growing on me. I'm just not a big fan of dodge auto's behind the cummins and not sure if I want to plow with their 6spd manual. If I could get a Cummins with an automatic that would hold decent power upgrades before it crapped out it would be my first pick.

I've still got my eye on a very nice 06 Dmax that may or may not be up for sale before long, so depending what happens with that truck will affect what happens with my truck search. If things don't work out for the 06 I'm talking about I'd probably go with an LBZ dmax or late 5.9 cummins. Either would do what I need and serve me well. Just comes down to what I can get a better deal on or which one I find first that I really like.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark13;994921 said:


> If I got a Chevy it would get tie rod sleeves, and braces on a couple of the steering parts up front. It would get a tuner but I don't run things to hard so the trans should survive halfway well. And when the trans goes, Suncoast Stage IV
> 
> I like the cummins motor and the 06-07 trucks with the newer style interior are growing on me. I'm just not a big fan of dodge auto's behind the cummins and not sure if I want to plow with their 6spd manual. If I could get a Cummins with an automatic that would hold decent power upgrades before it crapped out it would be my first pick.
> 
> I've still got my eye on a very nice 06 Dmax that may or may not be up for sale before long, so depending what happens with that truck will affect what happens with my truck search. If things don't work out for the 06 I'm talking about I'd probably go with an LBZ dmax or late 5.9 cummins. Either would do what I need and serve me well. Just comes down to what I can get a better deal on or which one I find first that I really like.


Mark I am unaware of any real problems with the 48RE's other than some of them will shuttle shift a bit, which is usually repaired easily. They are substantially better than the old transmissions but D-Bags on the internet who are uneducated continue to spread rumors about Dodge trannies cause they are jealous of the Cummins and all they can come up with is "oh Dodge trannies are weak". What don't you like about it? I had a $400 modified valve body on my truck and it easily held the Edge Juice 100 hp level. I stacked it with an MP-8 and it still held strong. Then I put a Builly Dog with a Crazy Larry tune stacked with the MP-8 (200 hp over stock) and it wtill held for quite a while until the torque converter started slipping on the highway at near top speeds, under full throttle. I really beat it good.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;995217 said:


> Mark I am unaware of any real problems with the 48RE's other than some of them will shuttle shift a bit, which is usually repaired easily. They are substantially better than the old transmissions but D-Bags on the internet who are uneducated continue to spread rumors about Dodge trannies cause they are jealous of the Cummins and all they can come up with is "oh Dodge trannies are weak". What don't you like about it? I had a $400 modified valve body on my truck and it easily held the Edge Juice 100 hp level. I stacked it with an MP-8 and it still held strong. Then I put a Builly Dog with a Crazy Larry tune stacked with the MP-8 (200 hp over stock) and it wtill held for quite a while until the torque converter started slipping on the highway at near top speeds, under full throttle. I really beat it good.


As ******** as it may sound, I don't have any personal experience really with a 48RE backed cummins. I can only go off the internet and what other people have told me that have driven them. I drove an 07 5.9 about a week ago and thought it was a nice truck but was worried about the trans holding up to some power adders and then plowing/towing alot. I'd add an aftermarket cooler and a trans temp guage (probably an edge screen). 
The only automatic dodge that I've had experience with while using it for work (I've driven others, but just driven them around no load on the truck) is the 12v with it's 3rd 47re at the farm. It drives me nuts how much it struggles to pick a gear, in/out of over drive about 8x per mile,etc. And that truck is all stock with 205k on it, no idea how long the current trans has been in it.

I just don't want to get a truck with a 48re, start adding power adders and running a tune while plowing/towing and wishing I got a 6spd. Or listening to my truck struggle to pick a gear. The last thing I want is to buy a $25k+ truck and then be happy with everything besides the transmission that's in it. And I don't want to spend an arm and a leg to get a good 48RE to hold up to being worked pretty good and holding a tuner.

And 6spd cummins just sound so nice with a straight pipe and loaded down making them work. wesport

Here's the truck I test drove:
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...tic&max_price=32000&cardist=30&standard=false


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks nice and loooooooooooong. Little pricey I think.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stik208;995458 said:


> Looks nice and loooooooooooong. Little pricey I think.


Ya, its kinda a long truck. Shouldn't be much longer then a EC/LB from either GM or Ford. Or a CC/SB from either of them. Since the Dodge crew cab is more like an extended cab.

The stuff at that dealership was a bit on the pricey side, but all their trucks were very nice and they were great to deal with.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont think I would by any used diesel that had a chip/programer in it. Just dont know how the previos owner used or abused the rig. 

As far as diesels costing a LOT more in maintanace. BS...I put 3 times the miles on a oil change compaired to a gasser,(3000 for the gasser compaired to 10,000) making the cost about the same. Changing the fuel filter couple times a yr dont add much to the cost either. Repairs are big bucks on either depending on what happens to go wrong.

Im getting 15mpg around town towing a 5000lb trailer. Nephew with the same rig w/6.0
is lucky to get 12 empty....both 07 NBS reg cabs

Both are great trucks. You just ned to figure out wich one will fit your needs better. I like the 6.0..actually thinking about grabbing a used as a backup plow rig.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

The 48re is just as strong as the Allison from my experiences. The Allison isnt as tough as people seem to think and seem to be a little bit more expensive to upgrade. Before I settled on a Suncoast tranny I'd talk to Jeff Garmon at www.garmonsdieselperformance.com he can custom make your tranny for your application at a reasonable price.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

the new 2011 chevy D/A


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

albhb3;996089 said:


> the new 2011 chevy D/A


Haha, I've already looked them over online and really like what they've done. I'd just wait until 2012 or 2013 so they have all the bugs worked out. I don't want to be the test subject in my $45k truck. And I don't have that much money yet.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Go Dodge 2500 with a diesel. Thats my opinion. All the best!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

LawnmastersMike;996031 said:


> The 48re is just as strong as the Allison from my experiences. The Allison isnt as tough as people seem to think and seem to be a little bit more expensive to upgrade. Before I settled on a Suncoast tranny I'd talk to Jeff Garmon at www.garmonsdieselperformance.com he can custom make your tranny for your application at a reasonable price.


Winner winner chicken dinner! Finally someone who knows what they are talking about! In all honesty it seems the Fords have the toughest transmissions lately but they you have to put up with the Powerstroke.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;996979 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! Finally someone who knows what they are talking about! In all honesty it seems the Fords have the toughest transmissions lately but they you have to put up with the Powerstroke.


I'd put up with a 7.3, if I could get the 5r110 from behind the 6.4 to go with it. 

I'm very careful about watching temps in automatic trans. I'll probably never wreck one due to massivly overheating it, sure I'll get it pretty warm here and there but as soon as I notice what's happening I make sure I take it easier to let it cool down. I'm more worried about hurting an automatic by pulling to much (both sled pulling  and towing). I know I can't really add more then 90hp to any automatic besides the 5r110 behind the 6.4 without asking for problems. Although my friends 68RFE is doing pretty well living with a smarty and a heavy right foot.

But then again I havn't wrecked my 4l60e with commercial plowing and pulling double the weight Chevy suggests. But it also has a well used 350 small block infront of it not making much power.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What temps do you consider too high?

Currently on the highway I'm at about 120* with the plow off. Maybe 150* on.
Around town it's around 180* with the plow on.
While pushing it hard in a big parking lot I get up to around 212*.
I hung the plow up a couple nights ago and got it up to about 220* while beating her out of it.

I have a deep pan and run Amsoil and I think that is good enough.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JDiepstra;997040 said:


> What temps do you consider too high?
> 
> Currently on the highway I'm at about 120* with the plow off. Maybe 150* on.
> Around town it's around 180* with the plow on.
> ...


My 4l60e:
Driving winter- gauge won't lift off 100*. So its running under 120* (sensor in pan reads 20* cooler then my friends OTC Genisys scanner)
Driving around in the summer: 130* at the most (guage at 110*)
Driving with plow on: about 160*
Plowing- 170-210* (depends on snow weight, lot size)
Towing under 5k in the winter under 150*
Towing 10k in the summer around 200*
Towing with the plow on: under 180*
(all temps are my trans gauge + 20*)

I try to keep it under 200* at all times.


----------

